# Is this a good deal for a 6S



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/apple-iphone-6s-64gb


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Probably - in comparison to others, but you still pay £863.76 for something that will be even more out of date well before the contract is over.

And it's an iGadget so you are banished from the rest of the world!! :surprise:

*Am I being dim, 'cos I don't see what they mean by this.*

From £17.99 . . . . £179.99

VALUE . . . . DISCOUNT . . . . YOU SAVE
£179.99 . . . . . 90% . . . . . . . .£162

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There are so many varying deals it takes a genius to figure out whats good and whats not.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Great bit of kit kev, good to see a fruit has nearly assimilated you, resistance is futile. :-D

Terry


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

£36 per month?

24 months contract.

You must be rolling in it, Kev!  

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, not for me peeps, I'm strictly a Android man, but I know some peeps are still controlled by fruit so I though it may be of interest to someone.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

£36 X 24 = £864, I can buy a lot of new trailer bits for that kind of dosh  

Best part of £2k already spent.....

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Am I missing something here? Thought it said £17.99 per month for 24 months which includes unlimited calls, text and 5gb of data unless I am reading it wrong.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I was looking on the left-hand side, Barry, lower down from the headline prices.

Peter

The Phone:
iPhone 6S 64GB
4.7" Retina HD display
12-mpx iSight camera
Fingerprint sensor
A9 chip with 64-bit architecture
3D touch
4G LTE advanced
Touch ID
iOS 9
Colours available: gold | space grey | silver | rose gold
The Contract:
Unlimited minutes and texts, 5GB data EE
EE network
Unlimited minutes
Unlimited texts
5GB 4G data
Contract length: 24months
6 months of free BT Sport
Speeds up to 60mbps
Tethering
Use mins/txts and 500MB data in EU
WiFi on London Underground
Access to EE Film Club
*£35.99pm*


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, sadly Barry you read it wrong.!!!

The Contract:
Unlimited minutes and texts, 5GB data EE
EE network
Unlimited minutes
Unlimited texts
5GB 4G data
Contract length: 24months
6 months of free BT Sport
Speeds up to 60mbps
Tethering
Use mins/txts and 500MB data in EU
WiFi on London Underground
Access to EE Film Club
£35.99pm

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. I didnt scroll down far enough. Not such a great deal then. So what is £17.99 then which seems to be the prominent number top right (From 17.99)


----------

